# CBN WHEEL



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep… * You ARE having fun!*

That is *GOOD!*


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ken, I've not seen this before. Is it a diamond grinding wheel?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Ken.

I have drooled over one of those wheel but they are $$. Guess I'll continue using my old Tormek.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Your setup looks great.CBN wheels and the Wolverine jig make a fantastic combo.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review Ken. Turn on


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Ken, I ve not seen this before. Is it a diamond grinding wheel?
> 
> - DocSavage45


Nope. CBN (Cubic Boron Nitride) wheels don't clog as easily as diamond wheels, and for HSS, carbide, etc. are supposed to last longer than diamond wheels.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh great ! Now I have something ELSE to add to my wish list !

Thanks for the review !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

That looks real good Ken and should serve you well. I have a Tormek wet grinder and it really isn't suitable for the initial grind on HSS lathe tools, so I when I change the angle or the shape of a bevel I first grind it on a regular bench grinder and then finish up on the Tormek. After that the Tormek works real well to refresh the bevels.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks great, wish I had one too.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

These are amazing!
I just got a set of CBN wheels from Cuttermaster for my Darex drill sharpener, and love them.

In fact, you've inspired me, I'll have to put up a review


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratulations and awesome cyber, we all here about the next greatest tool. It have to say this one lives up to what everyone told me. These are amazing for sharpening turning tools.


----------

